# splot najlepszych wieści



## anthox

No wreszcie, trzecie wyrażenie z piosenki Chady. 


"_Już obrałem azymut, teraz zaciskam pięści
Ciężko zorganizować tu *splot najlepszych wieści*"

_I have already chosen the azimuth, now I clench my fist
It’s hard to organize here a braid of the best news (?)

Jak tłumaczyć to pogrubione? 

Bardzo dziękuję


----------



## Thomas1

Poprawka:





anthox said:


> No wreszcie, trzecie wyrażenie z piosenki Chady.
> 
> 
> "_Już obrałem azymut, teraz zaciskam pięści
> Ciężko zorganizować tu *splot najlepszych wieści*"
> 
> _I have already chosen the azimuth, now I clench my fists
> It’s hard to organize here a braid of the best news (?)
> 
> Jak tłumaczyć to pogrubione?
> 
> Bardzo dziękuję



Potrzebny jest szerszy kontekst, żeby odpowiedzieć na to pytanie. Podaj większy fragment, najlepiej z linkiem do całości tekstu. (Polska wersja mówi mi mniej więcej tyle, co Tobie angielska ).


----------



## anthox

Tu może znaleźć cały tekst piosenki: http://www.tekstowo.pl/piosenka,chada,syf_tych_ulic__feat__south_blunt_system_.html

Wyrażenie jest w trzecim wierszu.


----------



## anthox

Znowu posłuchałem piosenki, właściwie on mówi "Ciężko zorganizować jest splot najlepszych wieści." Nie ma tu'a.


----------



## Thomas1

Będziemy musieli poczekać aż inni się wypowiedzą, bo nic mi nie przychodzi do głowy (a przynajmniej nic, co można by wywnioskować bezpośrednio z treści piosenki).


----------



## vpprof

Myślę, że wyrażę nie tylko swoje zdanie, jeśli powiem, że w dzisiejszych piosenkach liczy się bardziej rym niż znaczenie czy szerzej pojęta treść. „Splot najlepszych wieści” — nigdzie tego wyrażenia jak żyję nie widziałem ani nie słyszałem; a już w ogóle dodanie czasownika „zorganizować” sprawia, że sens tej frazy ucieka gdzieś w krainę abstrakcji. Tak eufemistycznie mówiąc


----------



## dreamlike

Dla mnie zdanie "zorganizować splot najlepszych wieści" jest w miarę zrozumiałe, ale brzmi fatalnie. Chada to grafoman i marny raper, Anthox, polecam sprawdzić innych.


----------



## Soob

On rapuje tam "ciężko zorganizować jest splot najlepszych wieści" co znaczy (przynajmniej ja to tak rozumiem), że ciężko zebrać mu dobre wspomnienia, bo ciągle ma ciężkie życie. Ogólnie to polecałbym Ci posłuchać kilku lepszych raperów z Polski, bo Chada to akurat jedna z gorszych postaci na naszej scenie


----------

